# C++ Library



## guguli (17. Aug 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche eure Hilfe:
ich suche eine cross-plattform Library, die folgende Dateien bearbeiten kann:
png
jpeg
bmp
tga
tif
pdf
also ich weiss dass es so ne Libraray nicht existiert, die alle abdeckt, hab selber danach gesucht.

aber kennt vllt einer eine, die möglichst viele abdeckt????


THX


----------



## javampir (17. Aug 2015)

was meinst du mit bearbeiten?


----------



## guguli (17. Aug 2015)

Hi,

Z.B. Lesen, öffnen und vielleicht auch schreiben!?!?!

gruß


----------



## javampir (17. Aug 2015)

wie wärs mit Qt?


----------

